# Time for nortriptyline to kick in



## Dave1111 (May 21, 2009)

How long does it take for the effects of nortriptyline to kick in with IBS-D? Do the side effects diminish over time?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sometimes depends on the side effects. The sleepiness tends to go away in a couple of weeks, but sometimes other side effects like dry mouth or blood pressure issues don't (at least for me).Usually drugs like this take at least a couple of weeks to fully kick in. They aren't an instant off like Imodium is.


----------



## ZPE (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm guessing this is what Allergon has in it as it's active ingredient? The sleepiness worn off in about a week for me although I took it at night (I stopped 3 weeks ago after 3 weeks on it), I don't see any real benefits of it for me as my IBS thank God, isn't all that painful so I just tolerate it the best I can.I stopped getting IBS-D in the early mornings but it seemed to me just to offset it to midday which is much more troublesome. The side effects remained in place for the 3 wks I took it). I may go back on it if GP decides it's best.


----------

